# ag-guys liquidex legit?



## cage2121 (Jul 22, 2010)

i have read conflicting reports...is this a legit product? thanks


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

stay away from ag guys there not good batches its hit or miss.


----------



## 68 firebird (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed.  Their stuff is hit and miss.  Poor communication and tastes like ass with a side of shit.  CEM has been 1000x better.


----------



## tballz (Jul 22, 2010)

Go with cem products.  They are a sponsor here, great products, and great customer service.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 22, 2010)

68 firebird said:


> agreed. Their stuff is hit and miss. Poor communication and tastes like ass with a side of shit. Cem has been 1000x better.


 

+1


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2010)

68 firebird said:


> Agreed.  Their stuff is hit and miss.  Poor communication and tastes like ass with a side of shit.  CEM has been 1000x better.





tballz said:


> Go with cem products.  They are a sponsor here, great products, and great customer service.



I have used both Ag-guys and CEM, Ag-guys used to be a sponsor here so I am not trying to bash them at all. But as the others said above Ag-guys products are mixed quality, sometimes potent other times not, and they all really do taste like crap.

CEM is now our research chem sponsor so I ask that you please support them! I use several of their products regularly and give them all 2 thumbs up.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

i have heard the same from good people on here. there are others things at ag guys that are very disturbing when i went to order something they up the price 4 times as high because i wanted to use a money order as i dont use my credit cards online so they must of thought i was a idiot, and ill do the bashing for you prince, lol. but its the truth to wat happen. use cem or ask mexgear , after he gets everything right with everyone to get you wat you want hes a certified product carrier he can get anything. he has that certificate that mexican drug companies need to have in order for you toget all meds in mexico. but again i would wait till mex gets on track again. use cem. i just looked at cem what i liked was the higher pricing sounds crazy but if you get a price for something to low in research chemicals, thats a dead giveaway that most, not all, but most of the time there garbage. so i look for higher priced stuff in that area of bbing. not reg gear though.


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't like ag guys.  Horrible service.

My experience with cem products has thus far been very good.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 26, 2010)

Prince said:


> I have used both Ag-guys and CEM, Ag-guys used to be a sponsor here so I am not trying to bash them at all. But as the others said above Ag-guys products are mixed quality, sometimes potent other times not, and they all really do taste like crap.
> 
> CEM is now our research chem sponsor so I ask that you please support them! I use several of their products regularly and give them all 2 thumbs up.



I ordered from CEM as well- good to know its legit. 
Fast shipping too, no BS. Does anyone know what the dosing on Liquid Tamox is? I don't know if its Tamoxifen Citrate or just Tamoxifen. I do not want to underdose thinking 40mg of liquid tamoxifen citrate = 40 mg tamoxifen. I have found conversions on the forum and just want to know if they need to be applied to this product.


----------



## tballz (Jul 26, 2010)

CEM's tamox is tamoxifen citrate.  Dosed at 20mg/ml so 1ml = 20mg and 2ml = 40mg of tamoxifen.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 26, 2010)

tballz said:


> CEM's tamox is tamoxifen citrate.  Dosed at 20mg/ml so 1ml = 20mg and 2ml = 40mg of tamoxifen.




but 40mg liquid tamoxifen citrate only = 30.4 mg Tamoxifen 

"15.2 grams of Tamoxifen Citrate equal 10mg of Tamoxifen (nolvadex)
 If a research Liquid manufactuer were unaware of this, and they suspend  10mg of Tamoxifen Citrate in 1 ml of solution and claimed a dosage of  10mg of Tamoxifen/ml then it would be underdosed to the tabs.

Of course if they claimed 10mg of Tamoxifen and added 15.2 grams of  Tamoxifen citrate then they would be giving the correct dose of then  10mg of Tamox/ml relative to the tabs.

If they say 10mg of Tamoxifen citrate there not lying about the dose,  it's jus not as much as the 10mg tabs of nolvadex.

NOLVADEX_ (tamoxifen citrate) Tablets, a nonsteroidal antiestrogen, are  for oral administration. NOLVADEX Tablets are available as:

10 mg Tablets. Each tablet contains 15.2 mg of tamoxifen citrate which  is equivalent to 10 mg of tamoxifen.

20 mg Tablets. Each tablet contains 30.4 mg of tamoxifen citrate which  is equivalent to 20 mg of tamoxifen."

Does CEM compensate for this?


----------

